# Gas Molekül Simulation



## KeineAhnungVonJava:D (6. Okt 2017)

Hi Leute,

zunächst ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum, habe mich ein wenig umgeschaut und hoffe, dass ich hier richtig bin...

Zu meinem Problem... Ich studiere Maschinenbau (habe also leider nichts bzw. nicht viel mit Java am Hut ) und soll für einen Prof. aus einer .java Datei eine laufende .jar Datei erstellen, allerdings "funktioniert" diese nicht richtig (Bei Doppelklick: *"Die Java-JAR-Datei "gas.jar" konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Überprüfe die Konsole auf mögliche Fehlermeldungen"*).

Es handelt sich dabei um ein kleines Simulations Applet für Gas Moleküle (Sieht so aus: http://www.falstad.com/gas/). Die Datei stammt nicht von meinem Prof. sondern von _Paul Falstad_, welchen ich direkt angeschrieben und um Hilfe gebeten habe, allerdings "kann er mir nicht helfen [...]", wieso auch immer...

Daraufhin habe ich auf eigener Faust mich auf die Suche des Fehlers, durch öffnen der .java Datei in eclipse, gemacht und komme leider zu keiner Lösung, da meine Java Kenntnisse eher schlecht als recht sind 

Daher bitte ich euch um eure Hilfe, da dies für mich als Laie schier unmöglich ist...

Die Java Datei findet ihr hier: http://www.falstad.com/gas-java/
Bzw. habe gerade gesehen, dass ich die Datei auch hochladen kann  Wie ihr wollt...

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## JCODA (6. Okt 2017)

Ich vermute, dass sich der Aufwand in Grenzen hält, um daraus eine Desktopanwendung zu machen. Du müsstest wohl das Applet durch einen Frame ersetzen.
Genauer hab' ichs mir nicht angeschaut, aber dein Beitrag sieht insgesamt eher nach Jobbörse aus? Naja, wenn's nicht klappt, kannst du ja einen Blick auf meine Signatur werfen.


----------



## AndiE (6. Okt 2017)

Um dem Problembeizukommen, würde ich das hier schon erwähnte BlueJ-Buch empfehlen. Da das programm schon 16 Jahre alt ist, müssen eine Reihe Funktionen neu geschrieben werden, finde ich. Einiges wird heute auch anders realisiert, als in dem Programm. Fast 20 Klassen als Inner Classes zu deklarieren- ich weiß nicht.


----------

